# Is it worth the price



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Found a used HCCA 275 G4 on crags’ list for $400, thinking I might be able to get him down to $350 or so. Amp appears to be in good condition per the pictures but I'll look at it personally if the price it right. Would it be worth it?

Was going to try and pick this up or a couple of HCCA 2501 G2's but they will prob run me about $500-$600 for the pair.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Depends on how bad you want one, i'd keep looking for a bit better price, as i have seen them for as of the late. IMO a nice one with the box tops, may be worth 400, but not one that looks like it has been through a war. An average price for that one is from around 250 to 325. Another thing, dont buy from some of the Ebay Vultures that are just there for a profet.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If you are wanting it for an amp collection or a memento from your youth AND it is in great condition then get it. If you are wanting it just because it did low impedance loads, I say forget it. Newer cheaper stuff out there that works just as well. I had the old school ug initially, and found that all in all, for the most part, the new stuff is just as good, reliable and generally more efficient. And sonically indistinguishable. 

I ended up selling my Orion HCCR 225. Though I kept my Phoenix gold MPS2240 and 2500 as well as Hifonics ISIS amps. I compared them to newer stuff and found I liked the newer stuff. But my love will always be for the old school high current amps. I just keep them around to look at.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

I was thinking about pairing it with my two 2nd gen HCCA 225's but I'm not sure what direction I want to go yet.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I agree. The price seems about $100 high. Plus I think the G4's were the start of the Chinese built boards. I would stick with the earlier versions myself. Remember the earlier generations were very under rated. A HCCA 250 might be enough?


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the G's used the same boards as the R's did, i could be wrong. The 275R is my favorite sub amp, Tuns of power and lightning fast responce. I had an install years ago with a 150R and the 275R, I should have kept them !!! I want to do that one again..


----------

